# Peculiarities about my kitten, Malto. Maybe you can help.



## NyeAngel (May 3, 2011)

So I just got Malto two days ago. The originals owners had given him to my neighbours to babysit for about a week and a half and its been over a month now. Their child is allergic so they put the kitty outside, I offered to take him. The original owners might come back and they might not. 

The food they gave me to give the kitten was Friskies Special Diet for adult cats and a cup of milk. I was a little shocked, but english is their second language so maybe they didn't read the can well enough. I replaced the cans with the same brand but for kittens too and am now giving him water. I think he might have been having diarrhea because is anus is swollen and a little red..it's not lying flat down like a regular cats. It's poking out, like his nose would. Is there anything I can rub on the area? I took the kitten with the idea of just feeding and sheltering until the owners come back. I don't have the money for a vet at the moment. Is there a clinic who will check him out? will the SPCA have a look at him? How can I find out where to take him? Yes...I did google it and all the other questions I am asking. Nothing that helps much.

His stomach is a little big, but babies have big stomachs and I am wondering if its ok. He carries on normal and doesn't cry when he poops. 

I fed him chicken breast the next morning after reading the warning of not feeding it to kittens on the can. His poop was hard and dark brown. Now that I am giving him the replaced ca/kitten food his stool is soft and light brown. Should I go back to giving him chicken breast?

As for the litter they gave me it was clumping litter and I google it and found out it was bad for kittens. It also clumps to his litter hind leg when he accidentally steps in the mess. Can I just get some dirt, I figure sand might irritate? I mean isn't that what they use in the wild?

He needs a bath, he keeps stepping in his soil. How do I hold him?

This post is long enough now. Sorry, I just have a lot to ask. Could I maybe call a vet and talk over the phone? Will they help? or the SPCA?

-sorry for typos


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

NyeAngel said:


> So I just got Malto two days ago. The originals owners had given him to my neighbours to babysit for about a week and a half and its been over a month now. Their child is allergic so they put the kitty outside, I offered to take him. The original owners might come back and they might not.
> 
> Thanks for stepping up to look after this kitty....but it may end up being yours.
> 
> ...


 *Hope you'll give us an update. Good luck!*


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

*I should have added that the Malto needs to be wormed. Don't use over-the-counter worming products. Take a stool sample to vet and have it analyzed and vet will give you specific medication for the intestinal parasites*.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

I say if they haven't come for him in a month, they are not planning to ever come back for him.

I think if you take him to the SPCA, they might be able to look at him, but they may only do so if you give him up because you can't afford his medical expenses.

It's good that you at least switched him to kitten food, but a higher quality food would be even better, but I understand if you can't afford it.

That's good that he doesn't cry when pooping, but he definitely has something wrong with him for sure.

The protein in the chicken is probably more digestible than the wet food, but I would agree to keep him on the wet for now because it keeps his poop soft and easy to pass.

They make litter out of corn, paper and wood that is all safe for kittens. You can find it at your local petstore.


----------



## NyeAngel (May 3, 2011)

I will try to put up some pictures either tonight or tomorrow. A picture says a thousand words after all. He wont sit still to let me take a good picture of his bum. He wiggles around and meows and then i feel guilty for having him belly up like that so I just put him back. I went out and got some non clumping litter. He used it immediately, no problem. He doesn't struggle to poo at all. Can I use handsoap to bath him? I dont have any pet soap and I dont want to buy any just yet. How the I dry him off? Can I towel dry the leave him to air dry? Or will the blow dryer be too scary for him?


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't feel guilty taking pics of him, if you took him to the vet, I'm sure he wouldn't be too happy about it, but it'd be for his own good.

Glad to know the non-clumping worked well. 

You must use a towel. He's too young to be allowed to dry off on his own, he could get hypothermic. You could try a blow-dryer, but I expect it will only scare him.


----------



## NyeAngel (May 3, 2011)

can i use hand soap on him? i am thinking t o just wash his little feet this time.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

You might want to try Dove dishwashing liquid, which is commonly used for animals. You can also use hand soap. Just make sure you rinse off any soap properly.


----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

Great that you are taking care of him for now. He wouldn't have survived without your care. <3

His litterbox behavior sounds fine now. 

For washing, you could try some baby shampoo as well, it's quite cheap 

He will need a vet somehow. I really hope you can find some sort of free service. if not, maybe you can try to get some friends/family to donate some money for him.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think Susan means *Dawn* dishwashing liquid. It's safe for animals.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

marie73 said:


> I think Susan means *Dawn* dishwashing liquid. It's safe for animals.


Indeed she did!  I'll go back to sleep now...


----------



## NyeAngel (May 3, 2011)

i am trying to upload the photos lets see if this works.


----------



## NyeAngel (May 3, 2011)

I just added the pics to my album for now. Please have a look and let me know what you think, especially about his bum.

Also when can I put him on dry food? He's over 6weeks old.

I am concerned, he poops every time I feed him, thats normal? 

OMG! he just started cleaning himself just now! Wow!

Bleck! he just pooped a few minutes ago...no kisses for him 0_o


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Dry food will make his stool too hard. I wouldn't risk it, as it will make him strain to poo. Best to keep him on canned food. Pooping after a meal is normal for a young kitten.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

NyeAngel said:


> Also when can I put him on dry food? He's over 6weeks old.


Ideally, never. But if you plan on doing it, wait for his poop to go back to normal for a couple weeks first.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awww....he's such a cutie! 

You mention he's over 6 weeks...are you sure about that? He doesn't look that old to me...

Food: Definitely a kitten or all lifestages wet food. Plain chicken isn't a balanced diet for kittens. In fact, adult cat food is better than plain chicken. 

His butt: The photo doesn't look too bad, it may just be the result of having diarrhea. It may also be related to having worms. All kittens need to be dewormed (2-3 times) and based on his history I doubt that has happened. 

His belly: Again, worms may be the cause of a fat belly. Kittens also tend to go on an eating binge, get a fat belly and then have a growth spurt, so it could be that as well. Or combination.

Free vet care: Doesn't really exist. There are a few shelters/rescues around that will help people, but they're few and far between. I wouldn't count on that for help. He'll also need his first kitten shots in the next couple weeks (if he really is 6 weeks old). So you need to plan on a vet visit if you're going to keep him.

Cleaning himself: At his age, his mom would normally still be cleaning him. Kittens don't really get good at keeping themselves clean until they're 4-5 months old. It gets better and better as they age, but you'll have to help him out for quite a while. Dawn or baby shampoo are fine. With Holly I found it was just easier to put an inch or two of luke warm water and a squirt of shampoo in the bathroom sink. Dunk her feet and wash them. Then fill the sink with clear water and dunk again to rinse. 

And a piece of unsolicited advice...when kittens are separated from their mother too young (less than 12 weeks) they don't learn social skills (which they don't really start learning until their 6 weeks old). So they tend to claw and bite without knowing that they can hurt you. So...don't play with him with your hands. And start clipping his nails now so he's used to it from a young age. 

Good luck....


----------



## NyeAngel (May 3, 2011)

Well I think he is. He has his canines, all his incisors (tiny but they're there) he also has molars. All very tiny but he has them. The chart I looked at said he should be about 6 weeks. Right?

How should I play with him then? 

clip his nails?!! oh dear oh dear, he wiggles too much, i'd probably pass out with anxiety. ha!

I am trying to search for clinics that give free exams. are free fecal tests few and far between too? I wanna at least, know for sure, what's going on and then move from there. I am googling my fingers off. I take the bus so I can just go to different clinics and check them out *sigh*

...should I be moving this to a different section of the forum?


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

If you are able to get a good enough look in his mouth to see all his teeth, it cant be that hard to clip his nails.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Speaking from experience, there's a *huge* difference between looking in a cat's mouth and clipping their nails.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

They are both things a cat really hates, so.. *shrug*

It's impossible for me to look in my cat's mouth.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Whoa, two very very different things! Nutmeg howls if I even touch her feet but let's me pop open her mouth no problemo. This kitten is SO lucky that NyeAngel took him on and would probably be dead without her. If she says she can't clip his nails yet please take her word for it instead of telling her she is wrong. The last thing we would want is for her to leave one of the only places that is going to help her for free. Sorry for my rant everyone, I just don't want NyeAngel to get turned off of us.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

I wasn't trying to tell her she was wrong, I just figured that if she could get his mouth open, touching his paws wouldn't be a big deal.
I know I'd feel a lot more confident if Grim trusted me That much.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Nyeangel, great job in taking on this new kitten  You saved his life and you rock!

I know vet visits are expensive, I'm unemployed right now and it's painful trying to work the budget to fit one in if MowMow needs something. It usually means I eat PB&J for a few weeks. I do think it'll go a LONG way to easing your mind and the vet can give you an idea of what you're going to face raising such a young kitten.

You can TRY the Humane Society/Animal shelter for vet help BUT I would call first before taking him in. They may require you to hand him over and then you'd have to pay to adopt him (if someone else doesn't get him first). This happened to a friend of mine.

Find a good vet and talk to them. Explain the entire situation and they may well work with you on payment plans/reduced payments considering the circumstances. That will at least get him shots, worming and a general exam.

I can understand cost being a problem but if possible I'd try switching him to a wet kitten food. If you can't afford it, no worries. He's safe and has a full belly for right now. That's what matters 

I personally wouldn't give him chicken. It's missing essential ingredients to be a complete diet for him and you may find after he's used to eating it he won't want to eat cat food (that's just my opinion though).

I use non clumping cat litter as well. I prefer it.

There are PLENTY of long time cat owners here on the forum that aren't able to clip their cat's nails so don't fret about it right now. Just get him used to handling his toes and pressing the toes to push the claw out. Once he's used to that trimming is a snap. That'll be a good start for the first few months until you're both more comfortable. 

Also, when you DO get him to the vet ask the vet to show you HOW to clip his nails. He'll point out the quick (white line) that you don't want to cut into and you can see how he does it (ask him to let you clip a few while he holds the kitten). That's what I did when I got MowMow (my first cat) and my vet was great about it. He showed me how to hold him and push the nail out and where to cut. Once I trimmed a few on my own with supervision I felt a lot better about doing it at home(same thing with pills).

Don't let the vet talk you into buying any expensive cat food that he 'just happens' to have available. In my opinion find a good mom and pop pet store and tell them that you're looking for the best kitten food @ whatever price you can afford. 

You're doing great and there are so many helpful people on this forum. Welcome!


----------



## NyeAngel (May 3, 2011)

Hi again peeps,

I squeezed his paws and he wiggled some but didnt really fuss, so I guess he might let me clip his nails. How do I clip? Sideways? Straight? I found a vet to take him to, might cost me, but the reviews say he cares more about pets than cost so we'll see, but getting him there will be a problem. I need to buy a kitty carrier and they're like $20. I'm worried about the expense and then having the previous owners turn up. I am keeping all the receipts just in case. Anyone know the legalities behind that? Like how long until their ownership is null and void?

What do you need to bring to the vet? What kind of information do they ask for?

Malto is biting and clawing the electrical cords and fussing with the curtains. I make loud noises and sprayed him with the water bottle but he just looks at me for 2 seconds like I'm nuts or something and then goes back to messing with stuff or he'll just pretend I don't exist 0_o. So what do I then? I put up the cords when I go to sleep or leave the house, but otherwise, I have to leave them out.

We play footsie a lot. I figure he needs the rough housing he'd otherwise get from playing with siblings or mama cat. What's with all the biting me? When will he stop?

I think he's getting more and more attached to me. He runs into the bathroom when I am there, I guess he's not afraid of the running water because he sometimes doses off on the mat by the foot of the tub. He took a peek one time. Ha. Or he'll curl up by my feet and dose...if he's not attacking them, of course.

Whenever I am at the counter or I open a can or put down a saucer or open the microwave/fridge he starts meowing like he hasn't been fed in days, even if I just fed him. How do I break that habit?

His tummy isn't so bad and the anus isn't as swollen, its no longer red. Still out a little though, just a smidgen. 

I feed him every 8 hours, 4 times a day. I have a timer on my phone. Should I be feeding him more often? He's 6 weeks, well...I guess he's seven weeks now. I mentioned he his canines and incisors and some molars, teeny tiny but there. Someone said he looked younger, maybe he's petite?

I know I could google all this stuff and I do for most of it, but really, why bother when I've go you peeps?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He needs to eat more often than every 8 hours. If you're home with him all day, I would feed him every four hours.

Playing footsie with him - BAD idea. He'll grow up thinking your feet and ankles and legs are fair game to attack, and it won't be so cute when he's bigger. He doesn't need _roughhousing_, but he does need a lot of playtime. A laser pointer, cat dancer, or even simple things like the cardboard tube from a roll of toilet paper. Kittens can make a game out of anything. They love empty boxes and paper bags.

I'm a bit confused about how you acquired him. If you're worried about the owners wanting him back, do you know them? Could the people who put him outside be lying about the circumstances?


----------



## NyeAngel (May 3, 2011)

I used to feed him every four hours but then I googled something and they said 6 weeks should be fed 4 times a day. But i'll go by you. He's seems to be starving when I give him his meals. I don't like that, but I felt maybe I was just being a softie. You've eased my conscience about that. I'll go back to feeding him every four. And I feed him about a quarter of the can? or a third? I figure a third is bigger than his stomach most likely, ha!

Well what should I do when he attacks my feet? Just remain still? I think I have a laser pointer somewhere about the place.

I have no idea if they could be. I mean if they were babysitting for the neighbours wouldn't the neighbours be back by now? *shrugs*


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm not sure what the portions should be, you could start a thread in the Health & Nutrition section. I think I fed my twins 5-6 ounces a day, split up into several meals, but I could be wrong about the portions, it's been almost 4 years.

Do you know who the original owners are? You could ask them. It just sounds a bit fishy to me. The neighbors may have put him out because their daughter was allergic, but if was on the up-and-up, I would think they should have contacted the owners if there was a problem. I'd just hate to think of some little girl missing her kitty.

When he attacks your feet, distract him with a toy. He's very young, so it may take a while....


----------



## NyeAngel (May 3, 2011)

Well they already have pets, but they are dogs. I have no idea who the original owners could be. They had for 3 weeks, so he must have been around 3 weeks when they got him. IDK, still waiting to see what happens. I don't want to jump the gun.

Speaking of starting a new thread, I think I have just about finished introducing myself 0_o


----------



## NyeAngel (May 3, 2011)

Thank you peeps for all your help, any unanswered questions, I'll spread it throughout the forum.


----------

